# symptoms of recovery



## ihavemessedupdreams

symptoms as follows....

1. don't notice DP anymore
2. think/feel nothing.
3. start to feel somthing (only a little bit like 12 percent.. energy in your stomach you cant pinpoint what you feel but fuck at least you feel somthing. but it comes and goes at this stage.
3. sense the enviorment (more of a memory type of thing you know how it should feel but its not quite there but you can taste it.
during this time you should be slipping in and out slowly.. but at the same time it will try and grab you back down... Just keep going but try to hold onto your "self" because you will be getting glimpse and sense of who you are.

but like I said at those steps it will seem like your about to recover at that very secound.. but you dont, and you go back to step 2. then 3.... this is where I am. I can smoke a joint and become myself and be back in reailty.


----------



## Guest

Messedup dreas dont smoka dat joint mayn it will most likely ruin ur progress...


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

as a matter of fact during being high I go hm.... tryed to kick DP in myself to when it first started I actully looked down at my arms andwas like fuck now I remember how bad this shit was but quickly snapped out of it because Im past that stage dont want it then went back into the stage I am now which is I look at my arms they look like there mine just no feeling inside of it... and you can trick yourself to when your feeling normal and have emotionally go "FUCK YEAH ITS GONE" then somthing clicks and I went uh oh what the fuck did I do? this is how I relized Im not ready to move onto the next step.... but it also shows you when your comming down froom the high goes from "NORMAL tooo all the steps of recovery going backwards


----------



## flipwilson

I am numb right now but i have had good moments of snapping out of this and they are as follows..

Warmth in my head, it feels alive again, not empty, i feel energy in my body

goosebumps like crazy, like the emotion is struggling to get to the surface

very slight feelings in stomach and in arms alot

These have all occured seperatley, so it must be different symptoms for different moments

Peace.


----------



## chris51

Mine were more drastic.........I was happy. Genuine happiness. Lasted a hour then started to increase. Noticed I was not living in my head or anlayzing every thought every second of the day.


----------



## Den111

hey man i was reading a post and all of sudden i felt like i shiftet out of my eyes lol 
its like i could feel my body and environment much better there was a snce of life 
i believe DP is a hypnose that u put ur self in and u dont knnow the way out


----------



## jessiebee

today obsessing about dp and about these feelings is making me feel less real. i need a distraction because sensations are disappearing and i'm losing my hold


----------



## peachy

ihavemessedupdreams, how are you doing now? i'm curious to know because the symptoms you listed are similar to my own. i feel like i've been in this stage for quite a few years now and it just needs a final kick in the ass.


----------

